# [SOLVED] Ways to connect Sony system to PC



## Counterpunch (Mar 28, 2012)

I want to connect my Sony DAV HDX-274 to my brand new PC that I built.

The motherboard for the PC is a Asus M4A87TD Evo

Do I need a optical cable or what? How do I go about setting this up?


----------



## manasmohanta (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Ways to connect Sony system to PC*

You can connect with Ethernet cable also.
Also I would like to suggest there are Ethernet, HDMI, USB as well as Optical cable can be used.


----------



## Counterpunch (Mar 28, 2012)

That doesn't even makes sense IT'S A SOUND System. Ethernet cable and USB has no sound properties...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Ways to connect Sony system to PC*

HDMI ought to be an option with newer hardware. If your video card lacks a dedicated HDMI port it likely still supports by way of a DVI->HDMI adapter. Single cable is the way to go. My TV also has a VGA port but that requires an additional cable or cables for audio.


----------



## Counterpunch (Mar 28, 2012)

My GPU is a radeon hd 6850


Yes it has HDMI

However I was under the impression that video card was for video not sound... I know HDMI does both but.... 

The point of this thread was to find out the best connection to use my Sony DAV-HDX-274 Surround sound system as my PC's speakers.

My motherboard does have optical and so does the so y receiver. Is that the best route?

or as you suggested use HDMI for sound only with no video. 

Thanks for helping


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Ways to connect Sony system to PC*

Optical and HDMI will both be digital. It boils down to what works best for you. As you are only interested in audio, use the optical port.


----------



## Counterpunch (Mar 28, 2012)

Alright then thanks resolved


----------

